# Only Republican Voters Can Make America Great Again



## Martin Eden Mercury

In October of 2015, under the headline of "*Republican mess originates from betrayed voters’ belief in big talk*," The Washington Times wrote "_Polls suggest that upwards of 80 percent of Republican voters are dissatisfied with leaders who make fake promises. That number is surely growing_." It is not elected Democrats these voters are angry with on this issue. After all, it is undeniable that Republican voters have not been voting for whatever it has been that Democrats have been promising. It is not Democrats who have angered these Republican voters with so many broken promises, over so many years. It is elected Republicans.

Now I know this might sound a bit harsh to some Americans; but we have all seen the worrying levels of anger and frustration at Republican rallies this election year, and I have the most obvious, simplest solution to this phenomenon: come November, Republican voters need to be persuaded to stay home on election day. To stay home for the good of the nation. But before we can appeal to their sense of patriotism; patriotism which they are always always insisting they posses in greater quantities than others Americans do -- even those Americans who have fought, bled and been wounded defending America -- we must have an intervention.

Like the drunkard who refuses to admit that it is they themselves who are the problem, that it is not the alcohol; we have an identifiable block of voters who have consistently vote for politicians, who have repeatedly offered up promises that most rational, thinking people could see through as undeliverable during their terms in office. But the dis-eased Republican voter of the last few decades has had their minds and perceptions so warped, and so damaged as to not be able to see through the most flimsy of promises -- like 61 false bills to repeal Obamacare. This is done with a strong sense of denial. Denial of the reality that the votes are not actually there to override a veto by President Obama. Republican voters, like the diseased alcoholic who believes that if they have just one more drink, they could get it right; believe that if they vote just one more time, for just the right candidate -- they will get it right. Voting the same way over and over again and expecting a different result is the definition of insanity.

With Republican voters we have an identifiable bloc of voters who insist that if they are able to vote again, just one more time, history and reason will fall to the wayside. History and reason will not, and neither should the America polity. If we all truly love America as much as we claim to, we all need to insist on an intervention. We all need to nudge, push, and persuade our fellow Americans who suffer from this dis-ease. We need to nudge, push, and persuade them into taking that very essential first step: admitting they have a problem. Only Republican Voters Can Save America. They can do this by staying home on election day come November.


----------



## sealybobo

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> *Only Republican Voters Can
> Make America Great Again*​
> In October of 2015, under the headline of "*Republican mess originates from betrayed voters’ belief in big talk*," The Washington Times wrote "_Polls suggest that upwards of 80 percent of Republican voters are dissatisfied with leaders who make fake promises. That number is surely growing_." It is not elected Democrats these voters are angry with on this issue. After all, it is undeniable that Republican voters have not been voting for whatever it has been that Democrats have been promising. It is not Democrats who have angered these Republican voters with broken so many promises, over so many years. It is elected Republicans.
> 
> Now I know this might sound a bit harsh to some Americans; but we have all seen the worrying levels of anger and frustration at Republican rallies this election year, and I have the most obvious, simplest solution to this phenomenon: come November, Republican voters need to be persuaded to stay home on election day. To stay home for the good of the nation. But before we can appeal to their sense of patriotism; which they have always insisted they posses in levels higher than any others Americans, even Americans who have fought, bled and been wounded defending America -- we must have an intervention.
> 
> Like the drunkard who refuses to admit that it is they themselves who are the problem, that it is not the alcohol; we have an identifiable block of voters who have consistently vote for politicians, who have repeatedly offered up promises that most rational, thinking people could see through as undeliverable during their terms in office. But the dis-eased Republican voter of the last few decades has had their minds and perceptions so warped, and so damaged as to not be able to see through the most flimsy of promises -- like 61 false bills to repeal _Obamacare. _This is done with a strong sense of denial. Denial of the reality that the votes are not actually there to override a veto by President Obama. Republican voters, like the diseased alcoholic who believes that if they have just one more drink, they could get it right; believe that if they vote just one more time, for just the right candidate -- they will get it right. Voting the same way over and over again and expecting a different result is the definition of _insanity_.
> 
> With Republican voters we have an identifiable bloc of voters who insist that if they are able to vote again, just one more time, history and reason will fall to the wayside. History and reason will not, and neither should the America polity. If we all truly love America as much as we claim to, we all need to insist on an intervention. We all need to nudge, push, and persuade our fellow Americans who suffer from this dis-ease. We need to nudge, push, and persuade them into taking that very essential first step: admitting they have a problem. Only Republican Voters Can Save America. They can do this by staying home on election day come November.
> 
> to be continued
> 
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com


Keep in mind everything has gone completely according to plans if you are a rich person or corporation. They've never been better and like having all the money.


----------



## MarathonMike

Really. In your learned opinion it is our duty to stay home on election day and hand the country over to a lying, barking, corrupt political failure who rode the coattails of her lying corrupt husband to the top of the Democratic Party. Trump represents what American leaders were supposed to be. Strong independent men who are not career politicians and who are not owned by the puppet masters.


----------



## sealybobo

MarathonMike said:


> Really. In your learned opinion it is our duty to stay home on election day and hand the country over to a lying, barking, corrupt political failure who rode the coattails of her lying corrupt husband to the top of the Democratic Party. Trump represents what American leaders were supposed to be. Strong independent men who are not career politicians and who are not owned by the puppet masters.


Like I keep saying a trump presidency wouldn't be the end of the world to me and I'm as liberal as they get. Yes I'm disappointed and feel let down by Bill Clinton when he signed NAFTA and now Obama has his free trade agreements going but bottom line is by far Democrats look out more for the American middle class than the Republicans do but I think trump will try to look out for Americans. If he actually strengthened the middle class and forced Republicans to move more towards the center and not so far right.

Us liberals are just glad it's not Cruz. We were scared of that guy.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> *Only Republican Voters Can
> Make America Great Again*​
> In October of 2015, under the headline of "*Republican mess originates from betrayed voters’ belief in big talk*," The Washington Times wrote "_Polls suggest that upwards of 80 percent of Republican voters are dissatisfied with leaders who make fake promises. That number is surely growing_." It is not elected Democrats these voters
> are angry with on this issue. After all, it is undeniable that Republican voters have not been voting for
> whatever it has been that Democrats have been promising. It is not Democrats who have angered these
> Republican voters with so many broken promises, over so many years. It is elected Republicans.
> 
> Now I know this might sound a bit harsh to some Americans; but we have all seen the worrying levels of anger
> and frustration at Republican rallies this election year, and I have the most obvious, simplest solution to this
> phenomenon: come November, Republican voters need to be persuaded to stay home on election day.
> To stay home for the good of the nation. But before we can appeal to their sense of patriotism; patriotism
> which they are always always insisting they posses in greater quantities than others Americans do -- even those
> Americans who have fought, bled and been wounded defending America -- we must have an intervention.
> 
> Like the drunkard who refuses to admit that it is they themselves who are the problem, that it is not the alcohol;
> we have an identifiable block of voters who have consistently vote for politicians, who have repeatedly offered
> up promises that most rational, thinking people could see through as undeliverable during their terms in office.
> But the dis-eased Republican voter of the last few decades has had their minds and perceptions so warped,
> and so damaged as to not be able to see through the most flimsy of promises -- like 61 false bills to repeal
> Obamacare. This is done with a strong sense of denial. Denial of the reality that the votes are not actually there
> to override a veto by President Obama. Republican voters, like the diseased alcoholic who believes that if they
> have just one more drink, they could get it right; believe that if they vote just one more time, for just the right
> candidate -- they will get it right. Voting the same way over and over again and expecting a different result
> is the definition of insanity.
> 
> With Republican voters we have an identifiable bloc of voters who insist that if they are able to vote again,
> just one more time, history and reason will fall to the wayside. History and reason will not, and neither should
> the America polity. If we all truly love America as much as we claim to, we all need to insist on an intervention.
> We all need to nudge, push, and persuade our fellow Americans who suffer from this dis-ease. We need to
> nudge, push, and persuade them into taking that very essential first step: admitting they have a problem.
> Only Republican Voters Can Save America. They can do this by staying home on election day come November.
> 
> to be continued
> 
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com



Funny thing is, most of Western Europe is a better place to live than America. And they're not so right wing.


----------



## 1stRambo

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> *Only Republican Voters Can
> Make America Great Again*​
> In October of 2015, under the headline of "*Republican mess originates from betrayed voters’ belief in big talk*," The Washington Times wrote "_Polls suggest that upwards of 80 percent of Republican voters are dissatisfied with leaders who make fake promises. That number is surely growing_." It is not elected Democrats these voters are angry with on this issue. After all, it is undeniable that Republican voters have not been voting for whatever it has been that Democrats have been promising. It is not Democrats who have angered these Republican voters with broken so many promises, over so many years. It is elected Republicans.
> 
> Now I know this might sound a bit harsh to some Americans; but we have all seen the worrying levels of anger and frustration at Republican rallies this election year, and I have the most obvious, simplest solution to this phenomenon: come November, Republican voters need to be persuaded to stay home on election day. To stay home for the good of the nation. But before we can appeal to their sense of patriotism; which they have always insisted they posses in levels higher than any others Americans, even Americans who have fought, bled and been wounded defending America -- we must have an intervention.
> 
> Like the drunkard who refuses to admit that it is they themselves who are the problem, that it is not the alcohol; we have an identifiable block of voters who have consistently vote for politicians, who have repeatedly offered up promises that most rational, thinking people could see through as undeliverable during their terms in office. But the dis-eased Republican voter of the last few decades has had their minds and perceptions so warped, and so damaged as to not be able to see through the most flimsy of promises -- like 61 false bills to repeal _Obamacare. _This is done with a strong sense of denial. Denial of the reality that the votes are not actually there to override a veto by President Obama. Republican voters, like the diseased alcoholic who believes that if they have just one more drink, they could get it right; believe that if they vote just one more time, for just the right candidate -- they will get it right. Voting the same way over and over again and expecting a different result is the definition of _insanity_.
> 
> With Republican voters we have an identifiable bloc of voters who insist that if they are able to vote again, just one more time, history and reason will fall to the wayside. History and reason will not, and neither should the America polity. If we all truly love America as much as we claim to, we all need to insist on an intervention. We all need to nudge, push, and persuade our fellow Americans who suffer from this dis-ease. We need to nudge, push, and persuade them into taking that very essential first step: admitting they have a problem. Only Republican Voters Can Save America. They can do this by staying home on election day come November.
> 
> to be continued
> 
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com



Yo, you sound like a True Socialist Puppet!!! You want us to not VOTE, so the "Crook Hillary Clinton" can become the Queen of America? You are one sick FUCK!!!

"GTP"
This Is What You Are Below!


----------



## sealybobo

frigidweirdo said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Only Republican Voters Can
> Make America Great Again*​
> In October of 2015, under the headline of "*Republican mess originates from betrayed voters’ belief in big talk*," The Washington Times wrote "_Polls suggest that upwards of 80 percent of Republican voters are dissatisfied with leaders who make fake promises. That number is surely growing_." It is not elected Democrats these voters
> are angry with on this issue. After all, it is undeniable that Republican voters have not been voting for
> whatever it has been that Democrats have been promising. It is not Democrats who have angered these
> Republican voters with so many broken promises, over so many years. It is elected Republicans.
> 
> Now I know this might sound a bit harsh to some Americans; but we have all seen the worrying levels of anger
> and frustration at Republican rallies this election year, and I have the most obvious, simplest solution to this
> phenomenon: come November, Republican voters need to be persuaded to stay home on election day.
> To stay home for the good of the nation. But before we can appeal to their sense of patriotism; patriotism
> which they are always always insisting they posses in greater quantities than others Americans do -- even those
> Americans who have fought, bled and been wounded defending America -- we must have an intervention.
> 
> Like the drunkard who refuses to admit that it is they themselves who are the problem, that it is not the alcohol;
> we have an identifiable block of voters who have consistently vote for politicians, who have repeatedly offered
> up promises that most rational, thinking people could see through as undeliverable during their terms in office.
> But the dis-eased Republican voter of the last few decades has had their minds and perceptions so warped,
> and so damaged as to not be able to see through the most flimsy of promises -- like 61 false bills to repeal
> Obamacare. This is done with a strong sense of denial. Denial of the reality that the votes are not actually there
> to override a veto by President Obama. Republican voters, like the diseased alcoholic who believes that if they
> have just one more drink, they could get it right; believe that if they vote just one more time, for just the right
> candidate -- they will get it right. Voting the same way over and over again and expecting a different result
> is the definition of insanity.
> 
> With Republican voters we have an identifiable bloc of voters who insist that if they are able to vote again,
> just one more time, history and reason will fall to the wayside. History and reason will not, and neither should
> the America polity. If we all truly love America as much as we claim to, we all need to insist on an intervention.
> We all need to nudge, push, and persuade our fellow Americans who suffer from this dis-ease. We need to
> nudge, push, and persuade them into taking that very essential first step: admitting they have a problem.
> Only Republican Voters Can Save America. They can do this by staying home on election day come November.
> 
> to be continued
> 
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, most of Western Europe is a better place to live than America. And they're not so right wing.
Click to expand...

This year Germany was #1 country, Canada 3 & USA #4


----------



## sealybobo

The American middle class isn't hurting because of socialism.

It's unregulated corrupt crony free market capitalism where corporations and the rich suck of uncle Sam's tits more than people on welfare


----------



## sealybobo

You know free markets don't sound so bad when the economies doing well. As long as unemployment is under 4% and middle class wages are keeping up with inflation trade away.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

sealybobo said:


> The American middle class isn't hurting because of socialism.
> 
> It's unregulated corrupt crony free market capitalism where corporations and the rich suck of uncle Sam's tits more than people on welfare



So what you are saying is Uncle Sam either has awesome man boobs, or he's trans-gendered?

Whoa!


----------



## 1stRambo

sealybobo said:


> The American middle class isn't hurting because of socialism.
> 
> It's unregulated corrupt crony free market capitalism where corporations and the rich suck of uncle Sam's tits more than people on welfare



Yo Puppet? That has been beating into your tiny brain, maybe one day you`ll be able to think for yourself!!! Do you know where you would be without those so-called tit suckers? You would be a homeless dumb-ass begging for food!!! Get a real life FOOL!

"GTP"


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

sealybobo said:


> You know free markets don't sound so bad when the economies doing well. As long as unemployment is under 4% and middle class wages are keeping up with inflation trade away.


----------



## frigidweirdo

sealybobo said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Only Republican Voters Can
> Make America Great Again*​
> In October of 2015, under the headline of "*Republican mess originates from betrayed voters’ belief in big talk*," The Washington Times wrote "_Polls suggest that upwards of 80 percent of Republican voters are dissatisfied with leaders who make fake promises. That number is surely growing_." It is not elected Democrats these voters
> are angry with on this issue. After all, it is undeniable that Republican voters have not been voting for
> whatever it has been that Democrats have been promising. It is not Democrats who have angered these
> Republican voters with so many broken promises, over so many years. It is elected Republicans.
> 
> Now I know this might sound a bit harsh to some Americans; but we have all seen the worrying levels of anger
> and frustration at Republican rallies this election year, and I have the most obvious, simplest solution to this
> phenomenon: come November, Republican voters need to be persuaded to stay home on election day.
> To stay home for the good of the nation. But before we can appeal to their sense of patriotism; patriotism
> which they are always always insisting they posses in greater quantities than others Americans do -- even those
> Americans who have fought, bled and been wounded defending America -- we must have an intervention.
> 
> Like the drunkard who refuses to admit that it is they themselves who are the problem, that it is not the alcohol;
> we have an identifiable block of voters who have consistently vote for politicians, who have repeatedly offered
> up promises that most rational, thinking people could see through as undeliverable during their terms in office.
> But the dis-eased Republican voter of the last few decades has had their minds and perceptions so warped,
> and so damaged as to not be able to see through the most flimsy of promises -- like 61 false bills to repeal
> Obamacare. This is done with a strong sense of denial. Denial of the reality that the votes are not actually there
> to override a veto by President Obama. Republican voters, like the diseased alcoholic who believes that if they
> have just one more drink, they could get it right; believe that if they vote just one more time, for just the right
> candidate -- they will get it right. Voting the same way over and over again and expecting a different result
> is the definition of insanity.
> 
> With Republican voters we have an identifiable bloc of voters who insist that if they are able to vote again,
> just one more time, history and reason will fall to the wayside. History and reason will not, and neither should
> the America polity. If we all truly love America as much as we claim to, we all need to insist on an intervention.
> We all need to nudge, push, and persuade our fellow Americans who suffer from this dis-ease. We need to
> nudge, push, and persuade them into taking that very essential first step: admitting they have a problem.
> Only Republican Voters Can Save America. They can do this by staying home on election day come November.
> 
> to be continued
> 
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, most of Western Europe is a better place to live than America. And they're not so right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This year Germany was #1 country, Canada 3 & USA #4
Click to expand...


Based on stuff that people decide is what make people happy.

It's not so easy, but the reality is, are Americans happy?

List of countries by percentage of population living in poverty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Try this.

CIA's percentage of people living below the poverty line. 

1) Turkmenistan. 0.2%
2) Malaysia 3.8%

Are people happy in Malaysia? Well I went there and I believe so. It's a safe country, there are enough jobs, people go out and enjoy themselves en masse, good food, hot all year round. 

The UK, 15%
The USA 15.1%
Canada 9.4%
Denmark 13.4%
Holland 9.1%
Switzerland 6.9%

Is this a factor in any of this? 

Potentially. But again, it's hard to know. If 85% of happy and 15% are in absolute misery is this better than 50% happy, 45% slightly unhappy and 5% in absolute misery?

Is happiness being happy, or just being content with their lot in life?


----------



## sealybobo

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The American middle class isn't hurting because of socialism.
> 
> It's unregulated corrupt crony free market capitalism where corporations and the rich suck of uncle Sam's tits more than people on welfare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is Uncle Sam either has awesome man boobs, or he's trans-gendered?
> 
> Whoa!
Click to expand...

Haloburton is a private corporation but their only customer is us.

It's as if our government has been taken over by aliens but instead of aliens it's rich people who took us over.


----------



## sealybobo

frigidweirdo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Only Republican Voters Can
> Make America Great Again*​
> In October of 2015, under the headline of "*Republican mess originates from betrayed voters’ belief in big talk*," The Washington Times wrote "_Polls suggest that upwards of 80 percent of Republican voters are dissatisfied with leaders who make fake promises. That number is surely growing_." It is not elected Democrats these voters
> are angry with on this issue. After all, it is undeniable that Republican voters have not been voting for
> whatever it has been that Democrats have been promising. It is not Democrats who have angered these
> Republican voters with so many broken promises, over so many years. It is elected Republicans.
> 
> Now I know this might sound a bit harsh to some Americans; but we have all seen the worrying levels of anger
> and frustration at Republican rallies this election year, and I have the most obvious, simplest solution to this
> phenomenon: come November, Republican voters need to be persuaded to stay home on election day.
> To stay home for the good of the nation. But before we can appeal to their sense of patriotism; patriotism
> which they are always always insisting they posses in greater quantities than others Americans do -- even those
> Americans who have fought, bled and been wounded defending America -- we must have an intervention.
> 
> Like the drunkard who refuses to admit that it is they themselves who are the problem, that it is not the alcohol;
> we have an identifiable block of voters who have consistently vote for politicians, who have repeatedly offered
> up promises that most rational, thinking people could see through as undeliverable during their terms in office.
> But the dis-eased Republican voter of the last few decades has had their minds and perceptions so warped,
> and so damaged as to not be able to see through the most flimsy of promises -- like 61 false bills to repeal
> Obamacare. This is done with a strong sense of denial. Denial of the reality that the votes are not actually there
> to override a veto by President Obama. Republican voters, like the diseased alcoholic who believes that if they
> have just one more drink, they could get it right; believe that if they vote just one more time, for just the right
> candidate -- they will get it right. Voting the same way over and over again and expecting a different result
> is the definition of insanity.
> 
> With Republican voters we have an identifiable bloc of voters who insist that if they are able to vote again,
> just one more time, history and reason will fall to the wayside. History and reason will not, and neither should
> the America polity. If we all truly love America as much as we claim to, we all need to insist on an intervention.
> We all need to nudge, push, and persuade our fellow Americans who suffer from this dis-ease. We need to
> nudge, push, and persuade them into taking that very essential first step: admitting they have a problem.
> Only Republican Voters Can Save America. They can do this by staying home on election day come November.
> 
> to be continued
> 
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, most of Western Europe is a better place to live than America. And they're not so right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This year Germany was #1 country, Canada 3 & USA #4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on stuff that people decide is what make people happy.
> 
> It's not so easy, but the reality is, are Americans happy?
> 
> List of countries by percentage of population living in poverty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Try this.
> 
> CIA's percentage of people living below the poverty line.
> 
> 1) Turkmenistan. 0.2%
> 2) Malaysia 3.8%
> 
> Are people happy in Malaysia? Well I went there and I believe so. It's a safe country, there are enough jobs, people go out and enjoy themselves en masse, good food, hot all year round.
> 
> The UK, 15%
> The USA 15.1%
> Canada 9.4%
> Denmark 13.4%
> Holland 9.1%
> Switzerland 6.9%
> 
> Is this a factor in any of this?
> 
> Potentially. But again, it's hard to know. If 85% of happy and 15% are in absolute misery is this better than 50% happy, 45% slightly unhappy and 5% in absolute misery?
> 
> Is happiness being happy, or just being content with their lot in life?
Click to expand...


The list I referred to that said Germany #1 Canada #3 USA #4 took all those factors into consideration. Upward mobility. In other words what country would you rather start out poor in.

I could see why Canada is better than us on this. Free healthcare, no ghettos in Canada,


----------



## frigidweirdo

sealybobo said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Only Republican Voters Can
> Make America Great Again*​
> In October of 2015, under the headline of "*Republican mess originates from betrayed voters’ belief in big talk*," The Washington Times wrote "_Polls suggest that upwards of 80 percent of Republican voters are dissatisfied with leaders who make fake promises. That number is surely growing_." It is not elected Democrats these voters
> are angry with on this issue. After all, it is undeniable that Republican voters have not been voting for
> whatever it has been that Democrats have been promising. It is not Democrats who have angered these
> Republican voters with so many broken promises, over so many years. It is elected Republicans.
> 
> Now I know this might sound a bit harsh to some Americans; but we have all seen the worrying levels of anger
> and frustration at Republican rallies this election year, and I have the most obvious, simplest solution to this
> phenomenon: come November, Republican voters need to be persuaded to stay home on election day.
> To stay home for the good of the nation. But before we can appeal to their sense of patriotism; patriotism
> which they are always always insisting they posses in greater quantities than others Americans do -- even those
> Americans who have fought, bled and been wounded defending America -- we must have an intervention.
> 
> Like the drunkard who refuses to admit that it is they themselves who are the problem, that it is not the alcohol;
> we have an identifiable block of voters who have consistently vote for politicians, who have repeatedly offered
> up promises that most rational, thinking people could see through as undeliverable during their terms in office.
> But the dis-eased Republican voter of the last few decades has had their minds and perceptions so warped,
> and so damaged as to not be able to see through the most flimsy of promises -- like 61 false bills to repeal
> Obamacare. This is done with a strong sense of denial. Denial of the reality that the votes are not actually there
> to override a veto by President Obama. Republican voters, like the diseased alcoholic who believes that if they
> have just one more drink, they could get it right; believe that if they vote just one more time, for just the right
> candidate -- they will get it right. Voting the same way over and over again and expecting a different result
> is the definition of insanity.
> 
> With Republican voters we have an identifiable bloc of voters who insist that if they are able to vote again,
> just one more time, history and reason will fall to the wayside. History and reason will not, and neither should
> the America polity. If we all truly love America as much as we claim to, we all need to insist on an intervention.
> We all need to nudge, push, and persuade our fellow Americans who suffer from this dis-ease. We need to
> nudge, push, and persuade them into taking that very essential first step: admitting they have a problem.
> Only Republican Voters Can Save America. They can do this by staying home on election day come November.
> 
> to be continued
> 
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, most of Western Europe is a better place to live than America. And they're not so right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This year Germany was #1 country, Canada 3 & USA #4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on stuff that people decide is what make people happy.
> 
> It's not so easy, but the reality is, are Americans happy?
> 
> List of countries by percentage of population living in poverty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Try this.
> 
> CIA's percentage of people living below the poverty line.
> 
> 1) Turkmenistan. 0.2%
> 2) Malaysia 3.8%
> 
> Are people happy in Malaysia? Well I went there and I believe so. It's a safe country, there are enough jobs, people go out and enjoy themselves en masse, good food, hot all year round.
> 
> The UK, 15%
> The USA 15.1%
> Canada 9.4%
> Denmark 13.4%
> Holland 9.1%
> Switzerland 6.9%
> 
> Is this a factor in any of this?
> 
> Potentially. But again, it's hard to know. If 85% of happy and 15% are in absolute misery is this better than 50% happy, 45% slightly unhappy and 5% in absolute misery?
> 
> Is happiness being happy, or just being content with their lot in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The list I referred to that said Germany #1 Canada #3 USA #4 took all those factors into consideration. Upward mobility. In other words what country would you rather start out poor in.
> 
> I could see why Canada is better than us on this. Free healthcare, no ghettos in Canada,
Click to expand...


The point I was making is that there are plenty of factors that could be taken into consideration, or not, and even then, does it tell you who is happier or not? it's all subjective.


----------



## theliq

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> *Only Republican Voters Can
> Make America Great Again*​
> In October of 2015, under the headline of "*Republican mess originates from betrayed voters’ belief in big talk*," The Washington Times wrote "_Polls suggest that upwards of 80 percent of Republican voters are dissatisfied with leaders who make fake promises. That number is surely growing_." It is not elected Democrats these voters are angry with on this issue. After all, it is undeniable that Republican voters have not been voting for whatever it has been that Democrats have been promising. It is not Democrats who have angered these Republican voters with so many broken promises, over so many years. It is elected Republicans.
> 
> Now I know this might sound a bit harsh to some Americans; but we have all seen the worrying levels of anger and frustration at Republican rallies this election year, and I have the most obvious, simplest solution to this phenomenon: come November, Republican voters need to be persuaded to stay home on election day. To stay home for the good of the nation. But before we can appeal to their sense of patriotism; patriotism which they are always always insisting they posses in greater quantities than others Americans do -- even those Americans who have fought, bled and been wounded defending America -- we must have an intervention.
> 
> Like the drunkard who refuses to admit that it is they themselves who are the problem, that it is not the alcohol; we have an identifiable block of voters who have consistently vote for politicians, who have repeatedly offered up promises that most rational, thinking people could see through as undeliverable during their terms in office. But the dis-eased Republican voter of the last few decades has had their minds and perceptions so warped, and so damaged as to not be able to see through the most flimsy of promises -- like 61 false bills to repeal Obamacare. This is done with a strong sense of denial. Denial of the reality that the votes are not actually there to override a veto by President Obama. Republican voters, like the diseased alcoholic who believes that if they have just one more drink, they could get it right; believe that if they vote just one more time, for just the right candidate -- they will get it right. Voting the same way over and over again and expecting a different result is the definition of insanity.
> 
> With Republican voters we have an identifiable bloc of voters who insist that if they are able to vote again, just one more time, history and reason will fall to the wayside. History and reason will not, and neither should the America polity. If we all truly love America as much as we claim to, we all need to insist on an intervention. We all need to nudge, push, and persuade our fellow Americans who suffer from this dis-ease. We need to nudge, push, and persuade them into taking that very essential first step: admitting they have a problem. Only Republican Voters Can Save America. They can do this by staying home on election day come November.
> 
> to be continued
> 
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com


You draw a long Bow indeed......the biggest problem America has is that you only have two Political Parties......You have No One to keep the BASTARDS Honest.......as for your assumption that "Only Republican Voters Can Save America" is banal to say the least.....You should try to take your head out of your Ass.......moreover Put Your Brain Into Gear Before Opening Your Mouth.....Very Poor Post Indeed..steven

It is interesting that you keep going back to the past....It's because Americans(Your Politicians in particular) have NO VISION FOR THE FUTURE..just sayin


----------



## theliq

sealybobo said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Only Republican Voters Can
> Make America Great Again*​
> In October of 2015, under the headline of "*Republican mess originates from betrayed voters’ belief in big talk*," The Washington Times wrote "_Polls suggest that upwards of 80 percent of Republican voters are dissatisfied with leaders who make fake promises. That number is surely growing_." It is not elected Democrats these voters
> are angry with on this issue. After all, it is undeniable that Republican voters have not been voting for
> whatever it has been that Democrats have been promising. It is not Democrats who have angered these
> Republican voters with so many broken promises, over so many years. It is elected Republicans.
> 
> Now I know this might sound a bit harsh to some Americans; but we have all seen the worrying levels of anger
> and frustration at Republican rallies this election year, and I have the most obvious, simplest solution to this
> phenomenon: come November, Republican voters need to be persuaded to stay home on election day.
> To stay home for the good of the nation. But before we can appeal to their sense of patriotism; patriotism
> which they are always always insisting they posses in greater quantities than others Americans do -- even those
> Americans who have fought, bled and been wounded defending America -- we must have an intervention.
> 
> Like the drunkard who refuses to admit that it is they themselves who are the problem, that it is not the alcohol;
> we have an identifiable block of voters who have consistently vote for politicians, who have repeatedly offered
> up promises that most rational, thinking people could see through as undeliverable during their terms in office.
> But the dis-eased Republican voter of the last few decades has had their minds and perceptions so warped,
> and so damaged as to not be able to see through the most flimsy of promises -- like 61 false bills to repeal
> Obamacare. This is done with a strong sense of denial. Denial of the reality that the votes are not actually there
> to override a veto by President Obama. Republican voters, like the diseased alcoholic who believes that if they
> have just one more drink, they could get it right; believe that if they vote just one more time, for just the right
> candidate -- they will get it right. Voting the same way over and over again and expecting a different result
> is the definition of insanity.
> 
> With Republican voters we have an identifiable bloc of voters who insist that if they are able to vote again,
> just one more time, history and reason will fall to the wayside. History and reason will not, and neither should
> the America polity. If we all truly love America as much as we claim to, we all need to insist on an intervention.
> We all need to nudge, push, and persuade our fellow Americans who suffer from this dis-ease. We need to
> nudge, push, and persuade them into taking that very essential first step: admitting they have a problem.
> Only Republican Voters Can Save America. They can do this by staying home on election day come November.
> 
> to be continued
> 
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, most of Western Europe is a better place to live than America. And they're not so right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This year Germany was #1 country, Canada 3 & USA #4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on stuff that people decide is what make people happy.
> 
> It's not so easy, but the reality is, are Americans happy?
> 
> List of countries by percentage of population living in poverty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Try this.
> 
> CIA's percentage of people living below the poverty line.
> 
> 1) Turkmenistan. 0.2%
> 2) Malaysia 3.8%
> 
> Are people happy in Malaysia? Well I went there and I believe so. It's a safe country, there are enough jobs, people go out and enjoy themselves en masse, good food, hot all year round.
> 
> The UK, 15%
> The USA 15.1%
> Canada 9.4%
> Denmark 13.4%
> Holland 9.1%
> Switzerland 6.9%
> 
> Is this a factor in any of this?
> 
> Potentially. But again, it's hard to know. If 85% of happy and 15% are in absolute misery is this better than 50% happy, 45% slightly unhappy and 5% in absolute misery?
> 
> Is happiness being happy, or just being content with their lot in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The list I referred to that said Germany #1 Canada #3 USA #4 took all those factors into consideration. Upward mobility. In other words what country would you rather start out poor in.
> 
> I could see why Canada is better than us on this. Free healthcare, no ghettos in Canada,
Click to expand...

And Australia would trounce you all by a Country Mile


----------



## frigidweirdo

theliq said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Only Republican Voters Can
> Make America Great Again*​
> In October of 2015, under the headline of "*Republican mess originates from betrayed voters’ belief in big talk*," The Washington Times wrote "_Polls suggest that upwards of 80 percent of Republican voters are dissatisfied with leaders who make fake promises. That number is surely growing_." It is not elected Democrats these voters
> are angry with on this issue. After all, it is undeniable that Republican voters have not been voting for
> whatever it has been that Democrats have been promising. It is not Democrats who have angered these
> Republican voters with so many broken promises, over so many years. It is elected Republicans.
> 
> Now I know this might sound a bit harsh to some Americans; but we have all seen the worrying levels of anger
> and frustration at Republican rallies this election year, and I have the most obvious, simplest solution to this
> phenomenon: come November, Republican voters need to be persuaded to stay home on election day.
> To stay home for the good of the nation. But before we can appeal to their sense of patriotism; patriotism
> which they are always always insisting they posses in greater quantities than others Americans do -- even those
> Americans who have fought, bled and been wounded defending America -- we must have an intervention.
> 
> Like the drunkard who refuses to admit that it is they themselves who are the problem, that it is not the alcohol;
> we have an identifiable block of voters who have consistently vote for politicians, who have repeatedly offered
> up promises that most rational, thinking people could see through as undeliverable during their terms in office.
> But the dis-eased Republican voter of the last few decades has had their minds and perceptions so warped,
> and so damaged as to not be able to see through the most flimsy of promises -- like 61 false bills to repeal
> Obamacare. This is done with a strong sense of denial. Denial of the reality that the votes are not actually there
> to override a veto by President Obama. Republican voters, like the diseased alcoholic who believes that if they
> have just one more drink, they could get it right; believe that if they vote just one more time, for just the right
> candidate -- they will get it right. Voting the same way over and over again and expecting a different result
> is the definition of insanity.
> 
> With Republican voters we have an identifiable bloc of voters who insist that if they are able to vote again,
> just one more time, history and reason will fall to the wayside. History and reason will not, and neither should
> the America polity. If we all truly love America as much as we claim to, we all need to insist on an intervention.
> We all need to nudge, push, and persuade our fellow Americans who suffer from this dis-ease. We need to
> nudge, push, and persuade them into taking that very essential first step: admitting they have a problem.
> Only Republican Voters Can Save America. They can do this by staying home on election day come November.
> 
> to be continued
> 
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, most of Western Europe is a better place to live than America. And they're not so right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This year Germany was #1 country, Canada 3 & USA #4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on stuff that people decide is what make people happy.
> 
> It's not so easy, but the reality is, are Americans happy?
> 
> List of countries by percentage of population living in poverty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Try this.
> 
> CIA's percentage of people living below the poverty line.
> 
> 1) Turkmenistan. 0.2%
> 2) Malaysia 3.8%
> 
> Are people happy in Malaysia? Well I went there and I believe so. It's a safe country, there are enough jobs, people go out and enjoy themselves en masse, good food, hot all year round.
> 
> The UK, 15%
> The USA 15.1%
> Canada 9.4%
> Denmark 13.4%
> Holland 9.1%
> Switzerland 6.9%
> 
> Is this a factor in any of this?
> 
> Potentially. But again, it's hard to know. If 85% of happy and 15% are in absolute misery is this better than 50% happy, 45% slightly unhappy and 5% in absolute misery?
> 
> Is happiness being happy, or just being content with their lot in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The list I referred to that said Germany #1 Canada #3 USA #4 took all those factors into consideration. Upward mobility. In other words what country would you rather start out poor in.
> 
> I could see why Canada is better than us on this. Free healthcare, no ghettos in Canada,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Australia would trounce you all by a Country Mile
Click to expand...


Would it?

Depends what makes you happy, I guess. Australia has a lot of emigrants as well as immigrants.

Australia is 23rd in the list of net migration, but then that might be due more to location, seeing as 4 of the bottom 6 are within Australia's catchment area. 

If you were to take this into account, apparently Lebanon is the place to be.


----------



## sealybobo

theliq said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Only Republican Voters Can
> Make America Great Again*​
> In October of 2015, under the headline of "*Republican mess originates from betrayed voters’ belief in big talk*," The Washington Times wrote "_Polls suggest that upwards of 80 percent of Republican voters are dissatisfied with leaders who make fake promises. That number is surely growing_." It is not elected Democrats these voters
> are angry with on this issue. After all, it is undeniable that Republican voters have not been voting for
> whatever it has been that Democrats have been promising. It is not Democrats who have angered these
> Republican voters with so many broken promises, over so many years. It is elected Republicans.
> 
> Now I know this might sound a bit harsh to some Americans; but we have all seen the worrying levels of anger
> and frustration at Republican rallies this election year, and I have the most obvious, simplest solution to this
> phenomenon: come November, Republican voters need to be persuaded to stay home on election day.
> To stay home for the good of the nation. But before we can appeal to their sense of patriotism; patriotism
> which they are always always insisting they posses in greater quantities than others Americans do -- even those
> Americans who have fought, bled and been wounded defending America -- we must have an intervention.
> 
> Like the drunkard who refuses to admit that it is they themselves who are the problem, that it is not the alcohol;
> we have an identifiable block of voters who have consistently vote for politicians, who have repeatedly offered
> up promises that most rational, thinking people could see through as undeliverable during their terms in office.
> But the dis-eased Republican voter of the last few decades has had their minds and perceptions so warped,
> and so damaged as to not be able to see through the most flimsy of promises -- like 61 false bills to repeal
> Obamacare. This is done with a strong sense of denial. Denial of the reality that the votes are not actually there
> to override a veto by President Obama. Republican voters, like the diseased alcoholic who believes that if they
> have just one more drink, they could get it right; believe that if they vote just one more time, for just the right
> candidate -- they will get it right. Voting the same way over and over again and expecting a different result
> is the definition of insanity.
> 
> With Republican voters we have an identifiable bloc of voters who insist that if they are able to vote again,
> just one more time, history and reason will fall to the wayside. History and reason will not, and neither should
> the America polity. If we all truly love America as much as we claim to, we all need to insist on an intervention.
> We all need to nudge, push, and persuade our fellow Americans who suffer from this dis-ease. We need to
> nudge, push, and persuade them into taking that very essential first step: admitting they have a problem.
> Only Republican Voters Can Save America. They can do this by staying home on election day come November.
> 
> to be continued
> 
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, most of Western Europe is a better place to live than America. And they're not so right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This year Germany was #1 country, Canada 3 & USA #4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on stuff that people decide is what make people happy.
> 
> It's not so easy, but the reality is, are Americans happy?
> 
> List of countries by percentage of population living in poverty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Try this.
> 
> CIA's percentage of people living below the poverty line.
> 
> 1) Turkmenistan. 0.2%
> 2) Malaysia 3.8%
> 
> Are people happy in Malaysia? Well I went there and I believe so. It's a safe country, there are enough jobs, people go out and enjoy themselves en masse, good food, hot all year round.
> 
> The UK, 15%
> The USA 15.1%
> Canada 9.4%
> Denmark 13.4%
> Holland 9.1%
> Switzerland 6.9%
> 
> Is this a factor in any of this?
> 
> Potentially. But again, it's hard to know. If 85% of happy and 15% are in absolute misery is this better than 50% happy, 45% slightly unhappy and 5% in absolute misery?
> 
> Is happiness being happy, or just being content with their lot in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The list I referred to that said Germany #1 Canada #3 USA #4 took all those factors into consideration. Upward mobility. In other words what country would you rather start out poor in.
> 
> I could see why Canada is better than us on this. Free healthcare, no ghettos in Canada,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Australia would trounce you all by a Country Mile
Click to expand...

Just like Americans are always telling us that countries with socialized medicine have a long lines waiting to see doctors the same thing they're doing here about Australians voting. They're suggesting that millions of Australians somehow go in and write Mickey Mouse down rather than vote for a real candidate I doubt it happens that much. Certainly not enough to change an election. Not if everybody's voting


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

theliq said:


> It is interesting that you keep going back to the past....It's because Americans(Your Politicians in particular) have NO VISION FOR THE FUTURE..just sayin


From somebody backing a party that keeps genuflecting to Ronald Reagan. 

But it is interesting that you claim I keep going back to the past. What past have I advocated as a solution for where America must look to going forward? It is the Republican voter, wrapped in the shroud of conservatism, that looks back to the past, for a path to a future.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Only Republican Voters Can
> Make America Great Again*​
> In October of 2015, under the headline of "*Republican mess originates from betrayed voters’ belief in big talk*," The Washington Times wrote "_Polls suggest that upwards of 80 percent of Republican voters are dissatisfied with leaders who make fake promises. That number is surely growing_." It is not elected Democrats these voters
> are angry with on this issue. After all, it is undeniable that Republican voters have not been voting for
> whatever it has been that Democrats have been promising. It is not Democrats who have angered these
> Republican voters with so many broken promises, over so many years. It is elected Republicans.
> 
> Now I know this might sound a bit harsh to some Americans; but we have all seen the worrying levels of anger
> and frustration at Republican rallies this election year, and I have the most obvious, simplest solution to this
> phenomenon: come November, Republican voters need to be persuaded to stay home on election day.
> To stay home for the good of the nation. But before we can appeal to their sense of patriotism; patriotism
> which they are always always insisting they posses in greater quantities than others Americans do -- even those
> Americans who have fought, bled and been wounded defending America -- we must have an intervention.
> 
> Like the drunkard who refuses to admit that it is they themselves who are the problem, that it is not the alcohol;
> we have an identifiable block of voters who have consistently vote for politicians, who have repeatedly offered
> up promises that most rational, thinking people could see through as undeliverable during their terms in office.
> But the dis-eased Republican voter of the last few decades has had their minds and perceptions so warped,
> and so damaged as to not be able to see through the most flimsy of promises -- like 61 false bills to repeal
> Obamacare. This is done with a strong sense of denial. Denial of the reality that the votes are not actually there
> to override a veto by President Obama. Republican voters, like the diseased alcoholic who believes that if they
> have just one more drink, they could get it right; believe that if they vote just one more time, for just the right
> candidate -- they will get it right. Voting the same way over and over again and expecting a different result
> is the definition of insanity.
> 
> With Republican voters we have an identifiable bloc of voters who insist that if they are able to vote again,
> just one more time, history and reason will fall to the wayside. History and reason will not, and neither should
> the America polity. If we all truly love America as much as we claim to, we all need to insist on an intervention.
> We all need to nudge, push, and persuade our fellow Americans who suffer from this dis-ease. We need to
> nudge, push, and persuade them into taking that very essential first step: admitting they have a problem.
> Only Republican Voters Can Save America. They can do this by staying home on election day come November.
> 
> to be continued
> 
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, most of Western Europe is a better place to live than America. And they're not so right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This year Germany was #1 country, Canada 3 & USA #4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on stuff that people decide is what make people happy.
> 
> It's not so easy, but the reality is, are Americans happy?
> 
> List of countries by percentage of population living in poverty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Try this.
> 
> CIA's percentage of people living below the poverty line.
> 
> 1) Turkmenistan. 0.2%
> 2) Malaysia 3.8%
> 
> Are people happy in Malaysia? Well I went there and I believe so. It's a safe country, there are enough jobs, people go out and enjoy themselves en masse, good food, hot all year round.
> 
> The UK, 15%
> The USA 15.1%
> Canada 9.4%
> Denmark 13.4%
> Holland 9.1%
> Switzerland 6.9%
> 
> Is this a factor in any of this?
> 
> Potentially. But again, it's hard to know. If 85% of happy and 15% are in absolute misery is this better than 50% happy, 45% slightly unhappy and 5% in absolute misery?
> 
> Is happiness being happy, or just being content with their lot in life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The list I referred to that said Germany #1 Canada #3 USA #4 took all those factors into consideration. Upward mobility. In other words what country would you rather start out poor in.
> 
> I could see why Canada is better than us on this. Free healthcare, no ghettos in Canada,
Click to expand...





You want to believe all that BS, but here you still are, lacking the courage of your convictions. Figures.


----------



## rightwinger

Republicans have only themselves to blame

Their leaders give them just what they demand.....uncompromising fealty. 
That they cannot deliver what is demanded of them is predictable. 
Republicans are unwilling to compromise what they see as their values. As a result.....instead of a compromise, they end up with a loss

They lost on Obamacare, lost on saving the Bush tax cuts, lost on Keystone, lost on gay marriage

If they had been willing to compromise, they could have gotten something


----------



## chikenwing

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> *Only Republican Voters Can
> Make America Great Again*​
> In October of 2015, under the headline of "*Republican mess originates from betrayed voters’ belief in big talk*," The Washington Times wrote "_Polls suggest that upwards of 80 percent of Republican voters are dissatisfied with leaders who make fake promises. That number is surely growing_." It is not elected Democrats these voters are angry with on this issue. After all, it is undeniable that Republican voters have not been voting for whatever it has been that Democrats have been promising. It is not Democrats who have angered these Republican voters with so many broken promises, over so many years. It is elected Republicans.
> 
> Now I know this might sound a bit harsh to some Americans; but we have all seen the worrying levels of anger and frustration at Republican rallies this election year, and I have the most obvious, simplest solution to this phenomenon: come November, Republican voters need to be persuaded to stay home on election day. To stay home for the good of the nation. But before we can appeal to their sense of patriotism; patriotism which they are always always insisting they posses in greater quantities than others Americans do -- even those Americans who have fought, bled and been wounded defending America -- we must have an intervention.
> 
> Like the drunkard who refuses to admit that it is they themselves who are the problem, that it is not the alcohol; we have an identifiable block of voters who have consistently vote for politicians, who have repeatedly offered up promises that most rational, thinking people could see through as undeliverable during their terms in office. But the dis-eased Republican voter of the last few decades has had their minds and perceptions so warped, and so damaged as to not be able to see through the most flimsy of promises -- like 61 false bills to repeal Obamacare. This is done with a strong sense of denial. Denial of the reality that the votes are not actually there to override a veto by President Obama. Republican voters, like the diseased alcoholic who believes that if they have just one more drink, they could get it right; believe that if they vote just one more time, for just the right candidate -- they will get it right. Voting the same way over and over again and expecting a different result is the definition of insanity.
> 
> With Republican voters we have an identifiable bloc of voters who insist that if they are able to vote again, just one more time, history and reason will fall to the wayside. History and reason will not, and neither should the America polity. If we all truly love America as much as we claim to, we all need to insist on an intervention. We all need to nudge, push, and persuade our fellow Americans who suffer from this dis-ease. We need to nudge, push, and persuade them into taking that very essential first step: admitting they have a problem. Only Republican Voters Can Save America. They can do this by staying home on election day come November.
> 
> to be continued
> 
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com


Holy cow,incredable what people can dream up.we could see record voter turnout.


----------



## asaratis

chikenwing said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Only Republican Voters Can
> Make America Great Again*​
> In October of 2015, under the headline of "*Republican mess originates from betrayed voters’ belief in big talk*," The Washington Times wrote "_Polls suggest that upwards of 80 percent of Republican voters are dissatisfied with leaders who make fake promises. That number is surely growing_." It is not elected Democrats these voters are angry with on this issue. After all, it is undeniable that Republican voters have not been voting for whatever it has been that Democrats have been promising. It is not Democrats who have angered these Republican voters with so many broken promises, over so many years. It is elected Republicans.
> 
> Now I know this might sound a bit harsh to some Americans; but we have all seen the worrying levels of anger and frustration at Republican rallies this election year, and I have the most obvious, simplest solution to this phenomenon: come November, Republican voters need to be persuaded to stay home on election day. To stay home for the good of the nation. But before we can appeal to their sense of patriotism; patriotism which they are always always insisting they posses in greater quantities than others Americans do -- even those Americans who have fought, bled and been wounded defending America -- we must have an intervention.
> 
> Like the drunkard who refuses to admit that it is they themselves who are the problem, that it is not the alcohol; we have an identifiable block of voters who have consistently vote for politicians, who have repeatedly offered up promises that most rational, thinking people could see through as undeliverable during their terms in office. But the dis-eased Republican voter of the last few decades has had their minds and perceptions so warped, and so damaged as to not be able to see through the most flimsy of promises -- like 61 false bills to repeal Obamacare. This is done with a strong sense of denial. Denial of the reality that the votes are not actually there to override a veto by President Obama. Republican voters, like the diseased alcoholic who believes that if they have just one more drink, they could get it right; believe that if they vote just one more time, for just the right candidate -- they will get it right. Voting the same way over and over again and expecting a different result is the definition of insanity.
> 
> With Republican voters we have an identifiable bloc of voters who insist that if they are able to vote again, just one more time, history and reason will fall to the wayside. History and reason will not, and neither should the America polity. If we all truly love America as much as we claim to, we all need to insist on an intervention. We all need to nudge, push, and persuade our fellow Americans who suffer from this dis-ease. We need to nudge, push, and persuade them into taking that very essential first step: admitting they have a problem. Only Republican Voters Can Save America. They can do this by staying home on election day come November.
> 
> to be continued
> 
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow,incredable what people can dream up.we could see record voter turnout.
Click to expand...

Martin is (IMHO) a delusional shill for Hillary and the liberal movement.  Martin likely fears that the only way for Hillary to win is for all of the Republican voters to stay home.

Regarding the looking into the past for instances where policies worked to improve the nation, conservatives will never forget that conservative policies like Reagan's lowering of certain taxes worked....liberals will never remember that socialism and raising taxes has failed repeatedly all around the world.


----------



## theliq

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting that you keep going back to the past....It's because Americans(Your Politicians in particular) have NO VISION FOR THE FUTURE..just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> From somebody backing a party that keeps genuflecting to Ronald Reagan.
> 
> But it is interesting that you claim I keep going back to the past. What past have I advocated as a solution for where America must look to going forward? It is the Republican voter, wrapped in the shroud of conservatism, that looks back to the past, for a path to a future.
Click to expand...




Trouble with the Republicans path of the past IS that they all have a ROAD BLOCK therefore NO PATH TO THE FUTURE


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

sealybobo said:


> Keep in mind everything has gone completely according to plans if you are a rich person or corporation. They've never been better and like having all the money.



Well, I sure hope you aren't planning on voting for Hillary then because she's the biggest Wall Street crony running.  The woman is bought and paid for.


----------



## theliq

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind everything has gone completely according to plans if you are a rich person or corporation. They've never been better and like having all the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I sure hope you aren't planning on voting for Hillary then because she's the biggest Wall Street crony running.  The woman is bought and paid for.
Click to expand...




Like all Republicans......so She will be in the same company(According to You)


----------



## rdean

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> *Only Republican Voters Can
> Make America Great Again*​
> In October of 2015, under the headline of "*Republican mess originates from betrayed voters’ belief in big talk*," The Washington Times wrote "_Polls suggest that upwards of 80 percent of Republican voters are dissatisfied with leaders who make fake promises. That number is surely growing_." It is not elected Democrats these voters are angry with on this issue. After all, it is undeniable that Republican voters have not been voting for whatever it has been that Democrats have been promising. It is not Democrats who have angered these Republican voters with so many broken promises, over so many years. It is elected Republicans.
> 
> Now I know this might sound a bit harsh to some Americans; but we have all seen the worrying levels of anger and frustration at Republican rallies this election year, and I have the most obvious, simplest solution to this phenomenon: come November, Republican voters need to be persuaded to stay home on election day. To stay home for the good of the nation. But before we can appeal to their sense of patriotism; patriotism which they are always always insisting they posses in greater quantities than others Americans do -- even those Americans who have fought, bled and been wounded defending America -- we must have an intervention.
> 
> Like the drunkard who refuses to admit that it is they themselves who are the problem, that it is not the alcohol; we have an identifiable block of voters who have consistently vote for politicians, who have repeatedly offered up promises that most rational, thinking people could see through as undeliverable during their terms in office. But the dis-eased Republican voter of the last few decades has had their minds and perceptions so warped, and so damaged as to not be able to see through the most flimsy of promises -- like 61 false bills to repeal Obamacare. This is done with a strong sense of denial. Denial of the reality that the votes are not actually there to override a veto by President Obama. Republican voters, like the diseased alcoholic who believes that if they have just one more drink, they could get it right; believe that if they vote just one more time, for just the right candidate -- they will get it right. Voting the same way over and over again and expecting a different result is the definition of insanity.
> 
> With Republican voters we have an identifiable bloc of voters who insist that if they are able to vote again, just one more time, history and reason will fall to the wayside. History and reason will not, and neither should the America polity. If we all truly love America as much as we claim to, we all need to insist on an intervention. We all need to nudge, push, and persuade our fellow Americans who suffer from this dis-ease. We need to nudge, push, and persuade them into taking that very essential first step: admitting they have a problem. Only Republican Voters Can Save America. They can do this by staying home on election day come November.
> 
> to be continued
> 
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com


I think you have to start with educated people.


----------



## rdean

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> *Only Republican Voters Can
> Make America Great Again*​
> In October of 2015, under the headline of "*Republican mess originates from betrayed voters’ belief in big talk*," The Washington Times wrote "_Polls suggest that upwards of 80 percent of Republican voters are dissatisfied with leaders who make fake promises. That number is surely growing_." It is not elected Democrats these voters are angry with on this issue. After all, it is undeniable that Republican voters have not been voting for whatever it has been that Democrats have been promising. It is not Democrats who have angered these Republican voters with so many broken promises, over so many years. It is elected Republicans.
> 
> Now I know this might sound a bit harsh to some Americans; but we have all seen the worrying levels of anger and frustration at Republican rallies this election year, and I have the most obvious, simplest solution to this phenomenon: come November, Republican voters need to be persuaded to stay home on election day. To stay home for the good of the nation. But before we can appeal to their sense of patriotism; patriotism which they are always always insisting they posses in greater quantities than others Americans do -- even those Americans who have fought, bled and been wounded defending America -- we must have an intervention.
> 
> Like the drunkard who refuses to admit that it is they themselves who are the problem, that it is not the alcohol; we have an identifiable block of voters who have consistently vote for politicians, who have repeatedly offered up promises that most rational, thinking people could see through as undeliverable during their terms in office. But the dis-eased Republican voter of the last few decades has had their minds and perceptions so warped, and so damaged as to not be able to see through the most flimsy of promises -- like 61 false bills to repeal Obamacare. This is done with a strong sense of denial. Denial of the reality that the votes are not actually there to override a veto by President Obama. Republican voters, like the diseased alcoholic who believes that if they have just one more drink, they could get it right; believe that if they vote just one more time, for just the right candidate -- they will get it right. Voting the same way over and over again and expecting a different result is the definition of insanity.
> 
> With Republican voters we have an identifiable bloc of voters who insist that if they are able to vote again, just one more time, history and reason will fall to the wayside. History and reason will not, and neither should the America polity. If we all truly love America as much as we claim to, we all need to insist on an intervention. We all need to nudge, push, and persuade our fellow Americans who suffer from this dis-ease. We need to nudge, push, and persuade them into taking that very essential first step: admitting they have a problem. Only Republican Voters Can Save America. They can do this by staying home on election day come November.
> 
> to be continued
> 
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com


Just like they did under Bush.


----------



## Stephanie

Well, you Democrats just had eight long miserable years to show how you could make America Great Again. and you failed Miserably. so go sit down.  it's time for people who really cares about their country. Not a bunch of radical American haters like, Obama, Holder, Hillary, etc


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> Well, you Democrats just had eight long miserable years to show how you could make America Great Again. and you failed Miserably. so go sit down.  it's time for people who really cares about their country. Not a bunch of radical American haters like, Obama, Holder, Hillary, etc


Seems we are much better than eight years ago

Stock market doubled, unemployment down five percent, dollar strongest in a decade, US strongest economy in the world

What Republicans call miserable




.


----------



## asaratis

Stephanie said:


> Well, you Democrats just had eight long miserable years to show how you could make America Great Again. and you failed Miserably. so go sit down.  it's time for people who really care about their country. Not a bunch of radical American haters like, Obama, Holder, Hillary, etc


You are correct.  The only the thing the liberal left loves about Americans is the fact that they vote.  That is the prime reason for their wanting illegal aliens to get a free ride here.  They'll have them voting before you know it.


----------



## asaratis

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you Democrats just had eight long miserable years to show how you could make America Great Again. and you failed Miserably. so go sit down.  it's time for people who really cares about their country. Not a bunch of radical American haters like, Obama, Holder, Hillary, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Seems we are much better than eight years ago
> 
> Stock market doubled, unemployment down five percent, dollar strongest in a decade, US strongest economy in the world
> 
> What Republicans call miserable
Click to expand...

Seems to you, maybe.

Seems to a lot of other people that they had jobs eight years ago...now they don't.

Seems your unemployment claim could very well be bogus.  Unemployment rates are among the most easily manipulated statistics...depending upon how you count and categorize people.

Seems your strong economy claim is definitely bogus. 2% growth is hardly strong.  Economists from both sides of the aisle seem to disagree with you.

You're just defending Bozama and his failed policies.


----------



## rightwinger

asaratis said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you Democrats just had eight long miserable years to show how you could make America Great Again. and you failed Miserably. so go sit down.  it's time for people who really cares about their country. Not a bunch of radical American haters like, Obama, Holder, Hillary, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Seems we are much better than eight years ago
> 
> Stock market doubled, unemployment down five percent, dollar strongest in a decade, US strongest economy in the world
> 
> What Republicans call miserable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to you, maybe.
> 
> Seems to a lot of other people that they had jobs eight years ago...now they don't.
> 
> Seems your unemployment claim could very well be bogus.  Unemployment rates are among the most easily manipulated statistics...depending upon how you count and categorize people.
> 
> Seems you strong economy claim is definitely bogus. 2% growth is hardly strong.  Economists from both sides of the aisle seem t disagree with you.
> 
> You're just defending Bozama and his failed policies.
Click to expand...

Eight years ago, we were losing 750,000 jobs a month, today we add 250,000 jobs a month.....that is a million jobs a month swing

Those are not made up numbers, they are from BLS

Steady 2% growth is the strongest in the world right now. That is the new economic reality


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"Only Republican Voters Can Make America Great Again"

America is currently great.

But republican voters can help avoid diminishing that greatness by rejecting the bigotry and hate of the social right, and advocating for sound, responsible governance and public policy, as was the case more than 40 years ago.

Republicans and conservatives regaining their sanity would benefit America greatly.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you Democrats just had eight long miserable years to show how you could make America Great Again. and you failed Miserably. so go sit down.  it's time for people who really cares about their country. Not a bunch of radical American haters like, Obama, Holder, Hillary, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Seems we are much better than eight years ago
> 
> Stock market doubled, unemployment down five percent, dollar strongest in a decade, US strongest economy in the world
> 
> What Republicans call miserable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

It's not a matter of 'seems,' we are in fact much better off today than 8 years ago.

Of course, most on the right will continue to crank out their 'gloom and doom' lies regardless the facts.


----------



## asaratis

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind everything has gone completely according to plans if you are a rich person or corporation. They've never been better and like having all the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I sure hope you aren't planning on voting for Hillary then because she's the biggest Wall Street crony running.  The woman is bought and paid for.
Click to expand...

Has she released the transcripts of her paid speeches at Goldman Sachs?  I think not.   She's backing out of a commitment to do so.

Could Hillary Clinton's Goldman-Sachs Speeches End Her Presidential Campaign?


----------



## asaratis

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you Democrats just had eight long miserable years to show how you could make America Great Again. and you failed Miserably. so go sit down.  it's time for people who really cares about their country. Not a bunch of radical American haters like, Obama, Holder, Hillary, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Seems we are much better than eight years ago
> 
> Stock market doubled, unemployment down five percent, dollar strongest in a decade, US strongest economy in the world
> 
> What Republicans call miserable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a matter of 'seems,' we are in fact much better off today than 8 years ago.
> 
> Of course, most on the right will continue to crank out their 'gloom and doom' lies regardless the facts.
Click to expand...

Poll: Only 22 Percent of Americans Say They’re Better Off Under Obama

Not much has changed in the last two years.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Stephanie said:


> Well, you Democrats just had eight long miserable years to show how you could make America Great Again. and you failed Miserably. so go sit down.  it's time for people who really cares about their country. Not a bunch of radical American haters like, Obama, Holder, Hillary, etc


Well, you republicans can only respond with red herring fallacies.

Well, guess that's understandable.


----------



## rightwinger

asaratis said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you Democrats just had eight long miserable years to show how you could make America Great Again. and you failed Miserably. so go sit down.  it's time for people who really cares about their country. Not a bunch of radical American haters like, Obama, Holder, Hillary, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Seems we are much better than eight years ago
> 
> Stock market doubled, unemployment down five percent, dollar strongest in a decade, US strongest economy in the world
> 
> What Republicans call miserable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a matter of 'seems,' we are in fact much better off today than 8 years ago.
> 
> Of course, most on the right will continue to crank out their 'gloom and doom' lies regardless the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poll: Only 22 Percent of Americans Say They’re Better Off Under Obama
> 
> Not much has changed in the last two years.
Click to expand...

Unemployment has dropped another two percent since 2014

People believe the gloom and doom they are fed from the right. Leading economic indicators do not support it


----------



## asaratis

rightwinger said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you Democrats just had eight long miserable years to show how you could make America Great Again. and you failed Miserably. so go sit down.  it's time for people who really cares about their country. Not a bunch of radical American haters like, Obama, Holder, Hillary, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Seems we are much better than eight years ago
> 
> Stock market doubled, unemployment down five percent, dollar strongest in a decade, US strongest economy in the world
> 
> What Republicans call miserable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a matter of 'seems,' we are in fact much better off today than 8 years ago.
> 
> Of course, most on the right will continue to crank out their 'gloom and doom' lies regardless the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poll: Only 22 Percent of Americans Say They’re Better Off Under Obama
> 
> Not much has changed in the last two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unemployment has dropped another two percent since 2014
> 
> People believe the gloom and doom they are fed from the right. Leading economic indicators do not support it
Click to expand...

You argue with distortions and misrepresentations of the truth just to fit your narrative.  The left has come up with alternative ways to calculate unemployment, most of which completely ignore the people that have simply given up and quit looking for work. They do not count in the liberal pool of workers, so the number of employed workers rises...on paper....overnight.

Liberals ignore that fact that many jobs have been reduced to less than 30 hours to keep away from OBAMACARE.  Liberals ignore the fact that many of the "jobs created" are PART TIME.

In reality, our unemployment rate is closer to 40%....and I just can't wait until this year's crop of college graduates join the pool and can't find a job.


----------



## rightwinger

asaratis said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you Democrats just had eight long miserable years to show how you could make America Great Again. and you failed Miserably. so go sit down.  it's time for people who really cares about their country. Not a bunch of radical American haters like, Obama, Holder, Hillary, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Seems we are much better than eight years ago
> 
> Stock market doubled, unemployment down five percent, dollar strongest in a decade, US strongest economy in the world
> 
> What Republicans call miserable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a matter of 'seems,' we are in fact much better off today than 8 years ago.
> 
> Of course, most on the right will continue to crank out their 'gloom and doom' lies regardless the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poll: Only 22 Percent of Americans Say They’re Better Off Under Obama
> 
> Not much has changed in the last two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unemployment has dropped another two percent since 2014
> 
> People believe the gloom and doom they are fed from the right. Leading economic indicators do not support it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You argue with distortions and misrepresentations of the truth just to fit your narrative.  The left has come up with alternative ways to calculate unemployment, most of which completely ignore the people that have simply given up and quit looking for work. They do not count in the liberal pool of workers, so the number of employed workers rises...on paper....overnight.
> 
> Liberals ignore that fact that many jobs have been reduced to less than 30 hours to keep away from OBAMACARE.  Liberals ignore the fact that many of the "jobs created" are PART TIME.
> 
> In reality, our unemployment rate is closer to 40%....and I just can't wait until this year's crop of college graduates join the pool and can't find a job.
Click to expand...


Unemployment is calculated the same way it always has. U3, U5, U6, all are down five percent or more

Unemployment is not at 40% unless you throw in 16 year olds, stay at home moms, the disabled and retirees.


----------



## rdean

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind everything has gone completely according to plans if you are a rich person or corporation. They've never been better and like having all the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I sure hope you aren't planning on voting for Hillary then because she's the biggest Wall Street crony running.  The woman is bought and paid for.
Click to expand...

Republicans kow tow to big business and scream for tearing down government.  That is and has been the road to disaster.  And it's painfully obvious.

And Bernie Sanders is just plain crazy.

Big business and corporations are as American as Apple Pie.  Their stated goal is to make lots and lots of money.  

And one of the purposes of government is to protect both America and Big Business.  But it's also there to protect the American middle class from the excesses of big business.  We saw that at the end of 2008.  Thank God Democrats stepped up and George Bush finally woke up to the disaster he had led this country in to.  That terrible recession showed us what happens when "government gets out of the way of business".  And this hate government is the root of GOP failure.  Especially hypocritical coming from a party that can't stay out of people's bedrooms.


----------



## rdean

asaratis said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you Democrats just had eight long miserable years to show how you could make America Great Again. and you failed Miserably. so go sit down.  it's time for people who really cares about their country. Not a bunch of radical American haters like, Obama, Holder, Hillary, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Seems we are much better than eight years ago
> 
> Stock market doubled, unemployment down five percent, dollar strongest in a decade, US strongest economy in the world
> 
> What Republicans call miserable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a matter of 'seems,' we are in fact much better off today than 8 years ago.
> 
> Of course, most on the right will continue to crank out their 'gloom and doom' lies regardless the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poll: Only 22 Percent of Americans Say They’re Better Off Under Obama
> 
> Not much has changed in the last two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unemployment has dropped another two percent since 2014
> 
> People believe the gloom and doom they are fed from the right. Leading economic indicators do not support it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You argue with distortions and misrepresentations of the truth just to fit your narrative.  The left has come up with alternative ways to calculate unemployment, most of which completely ignore the people that have simply given up and quit looking for work. They do not count in the liberal pool of workers, so the number of employed workers rises...on paper....overnight.
> 
> Liberals ignore that fact that many jobs have been reduced to less than 30 hours to keep away from OBAMACARE.  Liberals ignore the fact that many of the "jobs created" are PART TIME.
> 
> In reality, our unemployment rate is closer to 40%....and I just can't wait until this year's crop of college graduates join the pool and can't find a job.
Click to expand...

Don't be a stupid fuck.  Recently on the USMB, one of your kind said 90 million Americans were out of work.  Further investigation showed over 50 million of those were over 65, another 17 million were over 75 and I don't remember how many millions more were between 16 and 18.


----------



## rdean

asaratis said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you Democrats just had eight long miserable years to show how you could make America Great Again. and you failed Miserably. so go sit down.  it's time for people who really cares about their country. Not a bunch of radical American haters like, Obama, Holder, Hillary, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Seems we are much better than eight years ago
> 
> Stock market doubled, unemployment down five percent, dollar strongest in a decade, US strongest economy in the world
> 
> What Republicans call miserable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a matter of 'seems,' we are in fact much better off today than 8 years ago.
> 
> Of course, most on the right will continue to crank out their 'gloom and doom' lies regardless the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poll: Only 22 Percent of Americans Say They’re Better Off Under Obama
> 
> Not much has changed in the last two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unemployment has dropped another two percent since 2014
> 
> People believe the gloom and doom they are fed from the right. Leading economic indicators do not support it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You argue with distortions and misrepresentations of the truth just to fit your narrative.  The left has come up with alternative ways to calculate unemployment, most of which completely ignore the people that have simply given up and quit looking for work. They do not count in the liberal pool of workers, so the number of employed workers rises...on paper....overnight.
> 
> Liberals ignore that fact that many jobs have been reduced to less than 30 hours to keep away from OBAMACARE.  Liberals ignore the fact that many of the "jobs created" are PART TIME.
> 
> In reality, our unemployment rate is closer to 40%....and I just can't wait until this year's crop of college graduates join the pool and can't find a job.
Click to expand...

I just can't wait until this year's crop of college graduates join the pool and can't find a job


Really?
Your HOPE is for failure?  You want the country to fail?

Creep.  Why don't you go live someplace else.


----------

